# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride Oc Ca Sept 11th - We Are Going Fenderless -



## Eric (Sep 4, 2016)

* 


 

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Sept 11th - *

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.

When: Sunday Sep 11th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.

Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.

Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.

Theme: Ride your coolest fenderless bikes
*





#1


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey! What a great ride theme!


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 5, 2016)

That means I need to bungee cord my stand??


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Jrodarod said:


> That means I need to bungee cord my stand??



Don't pull the fenders off that bike just ride another bike without fenders



Fenderless with sidemounted drop stand clip


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 5, 2016)

Whats a kickstand?


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 5, 2016)

It's that thing u do when you stand on one leg on top of a pole. Then you do a Swan jester like the karate kid. As soon as you think your leg is about to give-out, you kick with the other foot.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2016)

bump this ride 9-11


----------



## Eric (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm tuning mine up right now


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## rustintime (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 11, 2016)

Built with a bunch of spare parts from my floor.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>






rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 358837



Seeing the Colsons coming to Circle City; Im switching bikes to ride my 36 Packard


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2016)

I am bringing the leftover Sears September shirts to the ride; if anyone wants one let me know. Thanks


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 11, 2016)

.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 11, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> .


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 11, 2016)

some fenderless rides at Circle City today, a great time as always


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2016)

Great day fun time. That I didn't take pics



Well just one


----------



## mrg (Sep 11, 2016)

With all the fun riding and dog sitting only took one pic, oh well great ride Eric.


----------



## Eric (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for coming out today for another great Circle City Riders ride.  Cya guys next month.


----------



## higgens (Sep 12, 2016)

I only took one pic   of marks dog


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2016)

Guess I'm not the only one that had such a great time & forgot to take pics! Only one I snapped, outside of a local tasty Gelato spot


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2016)

Guess this is a new theme, more fun = less pics, just ride!


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 12, 2016)

Had a blast always enjoy this ride a whole lot of fun 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

